
Show HN: Learn on the go with podcast courses - mlejva
http://podhut.co
======
mlejva
Hi creator here. I created online learning courses made of different podcast
episodes but on the same topic. You can, for example, take a course on CSS and
learn about variables, flexbox, grid, and preprocessors.

I realized that I myself would like to see a service like this. A place where
you can choose a very specific topic you want to learn more about and listen
to it. I really love the idea that I can commute for example and meanwhile go
through some programming course.

What is important is that the format of audio is podcast-like but the courses
have a finite number of episodes.

This concept is not meant for example to learn to code if you don't know how
to code at all. The idea is to make you better in something you're already
interested in and have some experience. Deepen your knowledge in a very
specific topic.

What do you think about this? Are there any courses you'd be interested in?
I'd like to add something focused on economy 101 and courses focused on
specific historical ages.

------
Xoroxoxoxoxoso
Interesting, how did you choose the podcast episodes?

~~~
mlejva
Those are mostly episodes that I myself listened to and found useful.

Right now it's more of a playlist of episodes I find useful.

